
Facebook Group “Swapit HK” Surpassed 100k Members – Here Is How It Works - swapit
https://blog.swapit.la/2017/07/27/swapits-facebook-group-swapit-hk-surpassed-100000-members/
======
SkyDrone
We wish we had that many Facebook group members.

~~~
swapit
Engaging with them in a meaningful way is more important. That keeps them
using your product or at least being interested in it.

